# Southeast Michigan



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, could it be true that SE Michigan can get hammered again.


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
334 AM EST MON DEC 31 2007

...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE OVER MUCH OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN TONIGHT
INTO TUESDAY MORNING...

.A RAPIDLY INTENSIFYING STORM SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO TRACK THROUGH
FAR NORTHWEST OHIO TONIGHT...ALLOWING SNOW TO OVERSPREAD MUCH OF
SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN. THE AMOUNT OF MOISTURE THIS SYSTEM WILL HAVE
TO WORK WITH IS NOT TERRIBLY HIGH...THUS THE SWATH OF HEAVY SNOW
LOOKS TO BE FAIRLY COMPACT. BECAUSE OF THIS...THE EXACT TRACK OF THE
SURFACE LOW WILL BE EVEN MORE IMPORTANT...AS ANY SLIGHT DEVIATION
WILL HAVE BIG IMPLICATIONS WITH RESPECT TO SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS.
AT THIS TIME...THE SWATH OF HEAVIEST SNOW LOOKS TO BE LINED UP
ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE M59 CORRIDOR WITH AMOUNTS TAPERING OFF
NORTH TOWARD I-69 AND THE NORTHERN THUMB REGION.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hell yeah!! It looks like it will be a Happy New Year :redbounce I had no plans for tonight anyways so I might as well make some payup


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

OHHH YEAHH... what a way to start 2008 .. more snow ... wow maybe it will be a good year after all ..


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

This could get interesting REALLY Fast. Drunk people and us plowing!


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't think we're going to go out till after the yahoos are off the road.


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I am going to wait as well


----------



## WhiteKnight (Jan 26, 2006)

*Anyone Looking for work?*

Anyone with a truck and plow looking to help out tonight in Ann Arbor, MI? Send me an e-mail w/ your price: [email protected]


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Snowman19;472872 said:


> This could get interesting REALLY Fast. Drunk people and us plowing![/QUOTE
> 
> i think i have enough warning lights .. but you never know ... " but officer .. i swear i didnt see him backing out of the driveway " never fails !!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

They keep upping the STORM totals. We will find out at about 2am which way it's going. i hope its in our favor. BE SAFE OUT THERE TONIGHT. Happy New year to all!


----------



## chev2500plow (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't wait for it to snow i'm ready to go, but after all the bars are closed.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah i keep watching radar .. and keep readingthe total predicted amount and i dont see the math work .. but its michigan ...


----------



## TJ2500 (Oct 23, 2007)

*"Bring it ON"*

payup








Locked!

AND








Loaded!


----------



## JCplowboy (Dec 9, 2005)

Man did we get hammered by the snow at the house this morning!
Cut a path through 12-15 inches to get to the main road about 2.5 miles from my front door. Main road was not done as of 7:00am; it was a 2 track with drifts 24-36 inches all the way to M-53! At least 53 was plowed all the way south to my account. I get down there and they only had maybe 4-5 inches on the ground. I wish I had some accounts closer to the house, I would still be in the truck. Hope everyone had a safe day with all the hung-over amateurs on the road this morning!


----------

